# Réception des pièces jointes dans mail



## Piouki (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai depuis quelques jours un MacBook, et j'ai quelques difficultés avec Mail: 
Je ne reçois pas les pièces jointes.... (pps et vidéos). 
Plus précisément, sur 5 mails reçus, j'ai reçu une pièce jointe, et pas les autres... 
Dans l'aperçu du mail, la seule pièce jointe que j'ai est l'émoticone publicitaire d'incredimail de l'expéditeur. 
Les pièces jointes existent pourtant bien (j'ai reçu les mails complets sur mon PC). 

Savez-vous d'où peut venir le problème? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## marctiger (15 Novembre 2009)

Le problème avec cette sal..p..ie d'incredimail, et autres joyeusetés de microsfootage, est que dans la plupart des cas, les pièces jointes n'apparaîssent que vraiment tout en bas de la fenêtre, il faut vraiment dérouler tout pour les trouver.

Maintenant tu peux voir dans l'intitulé du mail le nombre de pièces jointes, et en cliquant sur le petit triangle, les voir toutes.

Ah oui... j'allais omettre de te souhaiter la bienvenue !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

Ah quel bonheur que cette daube d'incredimail n'existe pas sur mac...
-
outre ce qui est dit au dessus
il y a une option de reglages Mail, là essentiellement comme option pour des releves filtrant les pj depassant une taille
verifier que ce n'est pas activé


----------



## Piouki (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Effectivement, la seule pièce jointe que j'ai reçue se situe tout en bas du mail... j'ai d'ailleurs eu du mal à la trouver. 

Pour les autres, rien à faire, elles n'y sont pas. D'ailleurs, en cliquant sur le petit triangle, je ne vois que ces fichues émoticones publicitaires... 

Pascalformac, j'ai regardé dans les réglages de Mail. J'ai juste trouvé une option "m'inviter à ignorer les messages supérieurs à ... Ko". Est-ce ça dont tu parles? Si oui, cette option n'est pas activée sur mon mac. 

Par curiosité, j'ai essayé de m'envoyer quelques mails avec pièces jointes (vidéos et pps également) et je les ai reçues sans problème. 

Ce serait donc Incredimail, le problème?  Si oui, ça me rassure... De toute façon, ce genre de mails me polluent ma boite plutôt qu'autre chose...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

certes les gadgets incredimail sont superflus
mais il n'empêche que en theorie tu DOIS recevoir les PJ que l'autre souhaite te faire voir ( je parle pas des pj lies à la déco incredimail, mais d'authentiques PJ films etc , et ensuite le destinataire decide ; regarder-jeter)

detail
regarder sur ton compte en ligne le poids de ces fameux incredimail asensé etre avec pps etc


----------



## Piouki (16 Novembre 2009)

Les pièces jointes vont de 140Ko à 3Mo, soit moitié moins que celle que je me suis envoyée pour essai... Et j'arrive bien à les lire sur Windows mail... mais pas sur mon Mac! Pour preuve, les pièce jointe annoncée dans Mail ne dépassent pas les 40Ko... Une histoire de fou!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

peut etre que ta plist mail est naze
( elle aurait de facon masquée validé   option "m'inviter à ignorer les messages supérieurs à ... Ko")

si c'est de l'IMAP 
tu peux facilement tester en creant un compte utilisateur Mac neuf
et après configuration de Mail dans session2 regarder

ou
changer la plist Mail session1 directement
( ca fait flipper les nioubes mais c'est sans danger)

--
en tous cas y a un truc anormal, sans doute lié à incredimail , mais etrange


----------



## marctiger (16 Novembre 2009)

Quand toi tu envoies des images, tout en bas à droite se trouve un menu déroulant qui te permet de choisir la taille des images, une piste... ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Quand toi tu envoies des images, tout en bas à droite se trouve un menu déroulant qui te permet de choisir la taille des images, une piste... ?


là je pige pas la démarche
Pioukie n'a aucun souci en envoi avec pj 
( il a même testé)

c'est en reception

et...que venant d' incredimail semble t il


----------



## marctiger (16 Novembre 2009)

Piouki a dit:


> Les pièces jointes vont de 140Ko à 3Mo, soit moitié moins que celle que je me suis envoyée pour essai... Et j'arrive bien à les lire sur Windows mail... mais pas sur mon Mac! Pour preuve, les pièce jointe annoncée dans Mail ne dépassent pas les 40Ko... Une histoire de fou!



Pour ceci, dans son essai en-a-elle tenu compte ? Ou alors j'ai perdu quelque chose en route ?


----------



## Piouki (16 Novembre 2009)

Pascalformac a bien compris. Il s'agit uniquement d'un pb de réception des PJ, et a priori, seulement en provenance d'Incredimail. En envoi, tout fonctionne bien. J'ai même volontairement envoyé le même type de fichiers (pps et vidéos en wmv), assez lourds, environ 6Mo, et j'ai reçu le tout sans encombre. 
Plist Mail??? Kézako? désolée, je débute sur Mac.... 
Mon compte mail n'est pas en Imap, donc impossible pour moi de tester avec ta démarche...


----------



## marctiger (16 Novembre 2009)

Ok, j'avais donc bien perdu quelque chose en route.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

bon 
plusieurs choses

Soit c'est Mail qui foire et faudrait determiner si c'est QUE avec des incredimail
( genre un  souci de codage des messages qui passe pas avec Mail ou avec dialogue serveur+message incredimail qui foire)

Soit Mail foire avec d'autres emails non incredimail

car c'est pas parce que t'as testé avec des auto envois que t'as pas d'autres messages qui te feraient ce coup en douce à l'avenir
Et CA ca peut etre genant

-
bon je te cacherai pas que mes soupcons sont  dirigés coté incredimail ( ou plus exactement UN incredimail très mal en point ou mal réglé  chez un ou 2 contacts)
 mebon , un jour t'auras un pps incredimail de ces gens là que tu VEUX voir...

-
donc la question devient

jusqu'à quel point tu veux aller pour résoudre?

-demander à tous tes contacts de t'envoyer des pps?
ou plus vicelard : de te renvoyer un message venant d'incredimail

de nettoyer ton propre logiciel?
( y a plein de sujets là dessus)

t'as un test hyper simple
sur une session 2 tu configures un email secondaire ( ou  même un crée pour ca si ca t'amuse)
et tu y forwardes depuis ton compte en ligne un des incredimail pourris


----------



## Piouki (16 Novembre 2009)

AH! Mais ça me fait tout plein de pistes, ça! Merci!
Bon, je vais peut être pas commencer par nettoyer mon logiciel (un peu tôt pour moi encore, qui vient tout juste de switcher, et mon mac est tout neuf... je n'ai pas envie de risquer quoi que ce soit...)
Par contre, tout le reste, je peux faire, y compris m'envoyer un mail par incredimail (je ne l'avais jamais désinstallé de mon PC, depuis des lustres que je ne m'en sert plus... Comme quoi tout sert un jour!)
Créer un second compte, ça aussi je peux faire!
Et pour l'envoi de pps, ça peut aussi s'arranger...

Merci beaucoup! J'essaie tout ça, et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2009)

tout ca pour un  pps de blagues  éculées ou un videogag debile de tesifin

quel courage


----------



## Piouki (16 Novembre 2009)

Justement, c'est pour ça que si le souci vient d'incredimail, ce n'est pas bien méchant... c'est le genre de mail que je n'ouvre jamais, et c'est mon seul contact qui m'envoie ce genre de blagues vaseuses... (bon, ceci dit, pour les vidéos, il ne s'agit pas vraiment de videogags, mais plutôt de petites vidéos de famille... ce qui justifie un peu mon courage  ). 
Ce qui me gènerait plus, c'est si ça se généralisait, vu que je bosse pas mal à distance, avec de nombreuses pièces jointes, parfois assez lourdes... C'est pour ça que je m'acharne à ce point! 

Bon, après un premier test (création d'un second compte sur mail), essai réussi... les pièces jointes sont bien arrivées, à partir de mon compte en ligne. Elles sont aussi arrivées intactes sur mon premier compte mail! Il semblerait donc que l'étau se resserre autour d'incrédimail! Reste un test à faire pour confirmer ça...

Petit à petit, je me rassure à l'idée que ce n'est pas mon Macbook tout beau tout neuf qui est la cause de ce problème....


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

Piouki a dit:


> . (bon, ceci dit, pour les vidéos, il ne s'agit pas vraiment de videogags, mais plutôt de petites vidéos de famille... ce qui justifie un peu mon courage  ).


et c''est ce que j'ai dit plus haut
souci si ca concerne un truc que tu souhaites voir
c'est pas à des machines de choisir à ta place

 bon, ceci dit certaines videos famille peuvent etre des videogags et on a tous eu droit au rasoir diaporama  genre  toutes les photos de voyage d'un cousin, photos des petits dejs a à l'hotel comprises 
en ce cas très interessant de faire découvrir l'hébergement en ligne de diaporama ( ou video)
on y va et on fait le tri soi même
et on ne recoit qu'un lien URL voire lien URL plus mot de passe si zone privée
( plus des pj de deco incredimail si incredimail)





> Ce qui me gènerait plus, c'est si ça se généralisait, vu que je bosse pas mal à distance, avec de nombreuses pièces jointes, parfois assez lourdes... C'est pour ça que je m'acharne à ce point!


voir plus haut




> Petit à petit, je me rassure à l'idée que ce n'est pas mon Macbook tout beau tout neuf qui est la cause de ce problème....


très probable qu'il n'y soit pour rien


----------



## Piouki (17 Novembre 2009)

Bon, après second test, il semble bien qu'Incrédimail soit le coupable.... J'ai testé l'envoi de PJ par cette cochonnerie, et je n'ai reçu qu'une PJ sur 3... 
Et là, j'entends déjà mon windows addict de contact me dire: Beh t'as qu'à avoir un PC comme tout le monde!" 
Ben non, il fonctionne à merveille, mon MacBook.... Et après une seule petite semaine chez Apple, Windows, c'est terminé pour moi! 

Bon, du coup, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est de ne pas supprimer automatiquement les mails de mon compte en ligne après chaque réception sur mon Mac, de manière à pouvoir lire les quelques pièces jointes qui coincent et qui m'intéressent.... 

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ton aide et ta patience, Pascal!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

Piouki a dit:


> Bon, du coup, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée



je t'en propose une autre
sois sympa et fais  abandonner incredimail

(qui par ailleurs est un nid à virus , virus PC , no soucailles pour OSX)



> , c'est de ne pas supprimer automatiquement les mails de mon compte en ligne après chaque réception sur mon Mac, de manière à pouvoir lire les quelques pièces jointes qui coincent et qui m'intéressent....


de TOUTES facons , quelque soit le cas ( incredimail ou pas ), je te DÉ-conseille l'option suppression serveur immediate
Au minimum garder une semaine -un mois 

pourquoi ?
très simple
admettons un cafouillage quelconque dans la releve ou envoi ou lecture ou même un souci mac ( mail qui rame , quitte , ne lit pas etc)
ben tu seras TRES content(e) d'avoir les archives en ligne

bon evidemment si t'as un gmail ou autre bon service avec gros stockage  la suppression tu t'en fous completement tu gardes TOUT en ligne
 A vie.


----------



## Piouki (17 Novembre 2009)

C'est vrai que jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je ne gardais rien sur le serveur... mais t'as raison, mieux vaut prévenir... 

Pour "faire abandonner" Incredimail, je lache l'affaire d'avance... autant je suis courageuse pour trouver une solution à un problème, autant j'ai horreur de me battre contre des moulins à vent...  Et là, c'est perdu d'avance... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

supprimer est un reflexe venant de l'époque - révolue- des espaces de stockage en ligne rikiki

Tous les bons services ont boosté l'espace 1 Go  , 7 Go, pas les autres
(c'est d'ailleurs un bon critère pour éliminer les has been)
certains sont en pseudo illimité

cela a des avantages de ne rien supprimer
-c'est un backup en sup de ceux sur DD externe
-c'est consultable recherchable depuis d'autres machines que la tienne


----------



## applejuice (18 Août 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec les pièces jointes envoyées par increditmail...


----------



## MarcIrati (25 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau ici, j'ai créé un compte pour déterrer ce sujet.

Mon problème est le même que la personne qui l'a créé, sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'increditmail mais d'un logiciel de gestion d'un partenaire. Les PC reçoivent parfaitement les pièces jointes des mails qu'ils nous envoient, mais nos Mac ne reçoivent rien. Une idée ?


----------

